# thanks for nothing



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

so I was really excited when I started my DP profile and that I would finally be able to relate with other people who has depersonalization . I went to the chat room and they all tore me to shreds. now I feel even worse I wish I never even made this profile it didn't help me at all it just made me feel bad about myself . I am NOT a fake profile I am just somebody who wanted to relate and talk to others who had depersonalization disorder . I guess it didn't work out for me . good luck to all of you who are really suffering from DP.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, don't worry about that - they're a bunch of assholes in there. Stick around the forum a bit before you wade into the infestation that is the chat.


----------



## Gordy (Jan 4, 2011)

you gotta earn respect in the chatroom because there are alot of trolls that come in and mess with people. Quit being a baby and come back on in.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd like to deeply and sincerely apologize for my friends in the chat room. They can be quite vulgar to put it kindly. There has however been an influx of troll account being created the past few weeks, most of which used an attractive female like yourself in their profile picture. Some people believed you were one of those accounts. I'm sure you are not though, and would like to formally invite you to return to the chat room this weekend. I will personally apologize to you and encourage my colleagues to do the same. Once again, I'm sorry. This place can actually be quite helpful, it just has it's moments.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

hey hun, they just like winding people up on there, that's all, you can always pm in, I will always try to help. Take care. R x


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, I thought we had an alright chat in pm







x


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

!DEEZA! said:


> Lol well to be honest, there are about 3 fake accounts that get made everyday that come on there to troll the chat room. So before you get all "THANKS FOR NOTHING" maybe you should have asked why you were being accused of such a thing.
> 
> KTHANXBAI


First of all, I did ASK why i was being accused of "such a thing" and there was still assholes talking shit, and you seem to be one of them so dont talk to me. I am strictly on here to chat with people who are nice and respectul and relate to people who has DP. So stay in your chat room and leave me alone please and thank you


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

MissK said:


> Hey, I thought we had an alright chat in pm  x


We mosst definitely did have a great chat, its just when you let people started being hella rude. But its okay i am way over it now because many people told me to stay away from that and thats exactly what i am going to do. Thanks for being the first person to talk to me! Pm me !


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

mipmunk40 said:


> hey hun, they just like winding people up on there, that's all, you can always pm in, I will always try to help. Take care. R x


Yeah i understand, well thanks for being nice about it, unlike some people ;P I should learn not to be so sensitive but then again Ive always taken things personally. I need to sstop caring about what others think of me. Thanks


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

Susto said:


> I'm not surprised, people in chatroom are most retards who only talk bullshit


So i've noticed. I dont know why people have to be like that  Thanks for the support !


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

Justinian585 said:


> I'd like to deeply and sincerely apologize for my friends in the chat room. They can be quite vulgar to put it kindly. There has however been an influx of troll account being created the past few weeks, most of which used an attractive female like yourself in their profile picture. Some people believed you were one of those accounts. I'm sure you are not though, and would like to formally invite you to return to the chat room this weekend. I will personally apologize to you and encourage my colleagues to do the same. Once again, I'm sorry. This place can actually be quite helpful, it just has it's moments.


Thank you that was nice of you to apologize on be half of your friends. As much as I appreciate the offer ill probably stay away from the chat room for my own good. Keep in touch !


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

Haumea said:


> Oh, don't worry about that - they're a bunch of assholes in there. Stick around the forum a bit before you wade into the infestation that is the chat.


Thats exactly what I will do! Thanks for the help


----------

